# DIY LIVEWELL COOLER runs on12v



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just made a livewell. Don't want it. Asking $100 for it. It has green waterproof LEDs in it for seeing, water recirculating pump, tie down eyes, and carting handle. It looks good and functions well I just won't carry it because I'd rather have my ice cooler. Runs on 12v battery. 

If interested just text or call me for pics. 850-693-0973


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Pics*

It is a coleman cooler, has green leds on lid they are waterproof 5050 RGB wired to be green. If you want blue, red, or white its capable of being that. You can also connect and on/off switch if you want to just turn the leds off and run the pump. The pump is a 600gph pump. It has two pvc pipes connected to them but can be configured any way you want. I also have a flexible hose that will come with it. Every hole is sealed and will not leak. I hope LOL. 

This all runs off a 12v battery like they sell at academy for deer feeders. Just add water, fishies, and go fishing. Perfect for kayaks, beach, and pier fishers.


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Open to offers.


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Headed to Pensacola tomorrow if anyone wants this. I'm open to any offers.


----------

